

This week, I employed 1052 people.. - PanMan
http://martijnpannevis.nl/blog/2010/01/13/this-week-i-employed-1052-people/

======
jacquesm
Was your motivation to go through another intermediate on top of mturk because
Amazon does not deliver its mturk service to European companies or for another
reason ?

~~~
PanMan
It's mostly because Crowfdlower does some additional filtering: they have an
algorithm that rates workers, and bases it's trust in the worker on how well
he does compared to others. It also does some magic on resubmitting a unit as
long as the results aren't clear yet.

Also you can set some "gold" units: assignments you have done yourself, so you
know the right answer. This can be used to test if the workers are actually
trying, instead of just clicking random stuff.

While I could have built all that myself, Crowdflower already does this, and
has a bit simpler API to boot, than Mturk itself.

~~~
jacquesm
Neat! I tried signing up for mturk a few weeks ago as a customer but they
wouldn't accept me because of the location of the company.

Pretty disappointing. I hope they open that up sooner or later (rather
sooner), it seems to be a little roundabout to have to register another
company just to be able to use mturk.

~~~
PanMan
I actually also tried signing up for mTurk. And while I guess it's not how
it's supposed to work, I could sign up after looking up a random NY zipcode.
Not 100% sure about the billing tho, but I do know non-americans who have used
Mturk before, and supposedly also paid for it.

------
alexro
Did you find out if the CrowdFlower workers are more/less expensive compared
to mturk (excluding CrowdFlower charges of course)? What I mean is there might
be people wanting to work only under CrowdFlower's umbrella and asking more
for their (proven) quality work.

~~~
PanMan
Crowdflower uses mturk as its main source of workers (they have some other
interfaces as well), but I'm not sure that it being a crowdflower job is even
shown at mturk (I'm sure some mturk workers will recognize the layout etc). I
haven't compared the prices, since I haven't run the jobs directly on Mturk,
but we are quite happy with our current pricepoint.

~~~
MaysonL
Have you ever looked at the 1secondfilm project?
<http://www.the1secondfilm.com/>

Seems like something that might interest you - you should get in touch with
them.

------
jcnnghm
The video is actually really impressive.

~~~
wouterinho
<http://oneframeoffame.com>. It's a pretty catchy song as well!

